# Prepaid credit cards



## ArtVandolay (Oct 21, 2008)

My first grow will finish up in a few weeks and while I rebuild my box I want to order some seeds.  I've seen "prepaid credit card from Walmart", etc. and I looked at them today.  Which one will work?  I'm going to order from marijuana-seeds.nl based on Andy52's recommend, in case anyone knows which one(s) work for them.  Here is their response to my email:

"We do accept prepaid cards but not all work. "

Helpful, huh?  I'd rather not buy a card that doesn't work...

For what it's worth, I'm looking at

- White Widow and
- Blueberry

but I'd rather have help on the ppd credit cards than bean selection :hubba:

Feel free to recommend a 3rd choice,  though.

Thanks!


----------



## andy52 (Oct 21, 2008)

Do It Bro,i Got One From A Local Grocery Store.no Probs.I HAVE SOME OF THE SAME SEEDS FROM THE SAME PLACE.ITS ALL GOOD,AND YOU WILL SEE.TRUST ME ON MARIJUANASEEDS-NL


----------



## Ineedamentor (Oct 21, 2008)

marijuana seeds nl is a reliable bank got my beans in 14 days with 5 freebies.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 21, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> Do It Bro,i Got One From A Local Grocery Store.no Probs.I HAVE SOME OF THE SAME SEEDS FROM THE SAME PLACE.ITS ALL GOOD,AND YOU WILL SEE.TRUST ME ON MARIJUANASEEDS-NL


hey andy if i had to pick a "fail safe place to order from would you say it's them ????as you know i grow in a very unstealthy manner but i don't have anywhere else to ship to.......how high is the risk ????


----------



## andy52 (Oct 21, 2008)

I Got Mine Shipped Right To The Door Where I Grow And All Is Good Bro.relax And Enjoy.i Got My Beans In Less Than 9 Days.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 21, 2008)

ok damit...i'm ordering now......finally got the "andy" sized balls....thanks


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 21, 2008)

Got my beans from them in 7 days I believe, planted 8 seeds, 100% germination rate planted in the medium. I'll tell you what I think of the plants if I have no hermies


----------



## Dexter (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the tips fellas
Dexter


----------



## Uncle Dolge Monster (Nov 3, 2008)

Just tried with one at the same place and got rejected.  did you have to call or anything??


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 3, 2008)

I ordered mine 27 Oct and used my own credit card.  PPd too much hassle.  So it's been 8 days, now.  Expect them any day now and I'm pretty excited.


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Do the seeds come in a box,letter? Does it say it came from a seed company on the box?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 4, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> Do the seeds come in a box,letter? Does it say it came from a seed company on the box?



I don't think we should be discussing this here, Tesla


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

So maybe someone can private msg me. I just like to know, I checked out a few seed sites and didn't get my answer. Any help ?


----------



## Abso (Nov 4, 2008)

It's obviously very discrete or their business wouldn't be held in such a high regard.


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 6, 2008)

As in other threads, I praise that seedbank, but I never got my beans in the original breeders package, that is my only apprehension. 

As far as Pre-Paid cards go, go with Green Dot. Yes, they ask you for info, but its easy to lie, and nothing is verified. Any pre-paid card with the logo on it of a card company that the seedbank accepts should work just fine. Green dot cards are not connected to any credit company, and are easy to obtain. Go to walmart/walgreens/cvs/etc, and pay them in cash, then go to your computer, fill out the online form, and they give you the 16 digit CC number, the CVV security code, and the exp date. They then mail the physical card to you. I have never really had a need for the physical card, and usually spend the money before it even arrives. 

As far as the stealthiness, its top notch, PM me if you want to know how it works.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 8, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> So maybe someone can private msg me. I just like to know, I checked out a few seed sites and didn't get my answer. Any help ?


 
dude did i not tell u all ready?


----------



## skincandy (Nov 8, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> As in other threads, I praise that seedbank, but I never got my beans in the original breeders package, that is my only apprehension.
> 
> As far as Pre-Paid cards go, go with Green Dot. Yes, they ask you for info, but its easy to lie, and nothing is verified. Any pre-paid card with the logo on it of a card company that the seedbank accepts should work just fine. Green dot cards are not connected to any credit company, and are easy to obtain. Go to walmart/walgreens/cvs/etc, and pay them in cash, then go to your computer, fill out the online form, and they give you the 16 digit CC number, the CVV security code, and the exp date. They then mail the physical card to you. I have never really had a need for the physical card, and usually spend the money before it even arrives.
> 
> As far as the stealthiness, its top notch, PM me if you want to know how it works.


 
Thanks for this info. I noticed on the back of the little box for the green dot visa card it says you have to enter your social security number. How do you treat this part of the registration? Do you put in your real social? Thanks.


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 15, 2008)

skincandy said:
			
		

> Thanks for this info. I noticed on the back of the little box for the green dot visa card it says you have to enter your social security number. How do you treat this part of the registration? Do you put in your real social? Thanks.



I always have used my real one. It does tie you to the card, but so does your name/address. It does NOT tie you to any credit agencies though. I am not a lawyer, or a detective, but I imagine if they were investigating you, as an individual, they would pull your credit reports, then subpeona those credit card records, a green dot will not be listed on these reports. If you aren't comfortable with this, I would just use a visa/mc giftcard.


----------



## skincandy (Nov 15, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> I always have used my real one. It does tie you to the card, but so does your name/address. It does NOT tie you to any credit agencies though. I am not a lawyer, or a detective, but I imagine if they were investigating you, as an individual, they would pull your credit reports, then subpeona those credit card records, a green dot will not be listed on these reports. If you aren't comfortable with this, I would just use a visa/mc giftcard.


 
Hmmm, didnt think of it like that. Seems like shipping it to your actual, or grow address is the most risky part. Thanks Fadeux.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 15, 2008)

i am awaiting another order from them now.the special,10 bubblegum,10 northern lights,10 big bud and 5 freeebies.super silver haze


----------

